# eigenes Cursor-Bild sofort anzeigen



## hans_schmid (20. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines CSS-Problem:

Ich habe ein eigenes Bild für den Cursor, dass engezeigt werden soll, wenn über einen Link gefahren wird.
Prinzipiell funktioniert das auch, allerdings mit einem kleinen Schönheitsfehler.

Beim Überfahren des Links muss das Bild jedesmal erst geladen werden. Die Maus verwandelt sich in nen Pfeil mit ner Sanduhr dran, bleibt dann so bis man den zeiger ein bisschen bewegt und zeigt dann erst das eigentliche Cursor-Bild an.

Das ganze ist einzusehen unter:
meine Seite 

Ich hab zum Testen nur die ersten 3 Links auf der Index-Seite mal mit dem Effekt versehen.

Der dazugehörige Code sieht so aus:

*CSS:* 

```
a.navi:hover { CURSOR: url("images/evil.cur"), hand; }
```
*HTML:* 

```
<A HREF="termine.cfm"
				ONMOUSEOVER="document.termine.src=termine_over.src" 
				onmousedown="document.termine.src=termine_over_klick.src"
				onmouseout="document.termine.src=termine_out.src"
				class="navi">
```

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das Problem zu lösen ist?

MfG
Hans


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. August 2004)

Also bei mir IE6 und Firebird wechselt der Cursor gar nicht. Aber ich vermute mal einfach, das der Cursor etwas groß ist und somit zuviel Ladezeit benötigt.

Optimiere von den Bytes/KBytes mal die CUR Datei!


----------



## AlexSchur (20. August 2004)

Also bei mir funktionierts bei den ersten drei links eigentlich, aber nur bei der startseite!


----------



## hans_schmid (20. August 2004)

Na wat denn nu? Geht's oder ned   

Naja... ich hab den Cursor jetz mal bearbeitet und von 3,5 KB auf 300Byte abgespeckt.

Das laden geht zwar schneller aber das Problem an sich besteht wieterhin:

Wenn ich über das Pic gehe, verwandelt sich die Maus in nen Zeiger und bleibt ein Zeiger bis ich die Maus wieder bewege... 

Gibt's da nicht ne Art preloader für sowas?
So wie ich es ja bei meinen mouseover-Bilder via Javascript auch mache...

Fragen über Fragen   ;-) 

MfG
Hans


----------



## hans_schmid (21. August 2004)

So... hab das Problem gelöst.

Wenn's jemanden interessiert:

Das ganze funktioniert, wenn im CSS Teil nicht nur der hover-case sondern auch die anderen Möglichkeiten berücksichtigt werden:


```
a.navi:link { CURSOR: url("images/evil.cur"), hand; }
a.navi:active { CURSOR: url("images/evil.cur"), hand; }
a.navi:visited { CURSOR: url("images/evil.cur"), hand; }
a.navi:hover { CURSOR: url("images/evil.cur"), hand; }
```

MfG
Hans


----------



## AlexSchur (26. August 2004)

Kannste mir bitte mal sagen mit was für einem Programm du den Cursor erstellt hast?

Danke im Voraus

MFG


----------



## Dark_Fighter (26. August 2004)

Bei Mozilla geht der Effekt nicht oder ist das nur bei mir? Gibt es sowas auch dass auch bei Mozilla geht ?

Programm würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## randomize (27. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von AlexSchur _
> *Kannste mir bitte mal sagen mit was für einem Programm du den Cursor erstellt hast?*



Zum Beispiel Borland Image Editor.


----------



## AlexSchur (27. August 2004)

thx


----------

